# castaneiceps/banded heros heros 2.0



## zonbonzovi (Sep 18, 2012)

Due to a good measure of generosity from Galapoheros I am pursuing a second generation of these.  I neglected to take well lit photos so you'll just have to use your imagination for the time being.  After a couple of obligatory "kisses" and an exploration of the mating enclosure the male got down to business.  From the first shake of the terminals to #1 picking up the spermatophore, it took approx. 1 hr, 15 min.

Sexes:

4 females, 1 male















The lone male, who I shall call Randy from here on out.  Fairly obvious what makes him a boy, no?











"Hey, my eyes are up here", says Randy.





"No, really.  Follow me."






really dark video:
http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/zonbonzovi/?action=view&current=P1100825-1.mp4

What's another name for pirate treasure?






And...the elusive pearl.






I'll be pairing the remainder over the next few weeks.  Hopefully that gives Randy time to fill the spank bank in between each hook-up.

Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nanotrev (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome to see this!

Hopefully my heros heros will breed with my Texas redhead in a few years when my pair is done. I'm also going to be breeding my own crickets from Ghann's cricket farm as soon as they get the banded crickets in. Those seem really promising to me though I might actually prefer the Gryllus. Which reminds me, I think locusts would be a great prey item for pedes to hunt. Has anyone tried breeding them? I imagine the first generation of young produced in captivity would be ok to feed to the pedes.

While I'm at it, incoming pictures of my heros heros later today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stingray (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats John and good luck with them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skullking (Sep 19, 2012)

Great pictures! Best of luck in your efforts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 19, 2012)

Pure evil ...pure.....evil.  4 and 1male, perfect, esp. for that male, should be interesting.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah, not the numbers I was hoping for but he's very eager to mate and is 2nd in girth/length.  I'll probably put on the Sade again tonight and leave a strawberry on the pillow


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 23, 2012)

I can't wait to see what the offspring look like if you're successful.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 25, 2012)

^Me too.  Gala has had some variation from other mixed color breedings.  

Another pairing this weekend with a different female went well.  Randy is a firecracker!


----------



## dactylus (May 12, 2013)

Has Randy become a father yet?


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 13, 2013)

dactylus said:


> Has Randy become a father yet?


Mom(s) have been hidden away but it's not looking good.  Maybe time to get Randy a sperm count


----------



## zangfroid (May 14, 2013)

oh my god!...S.casteneiceps<3 my dream pedes!....wish you d best sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

